# Pop Idol And Popstars



## Finchy (Aug 14, 2002)

I really liked these shows!

They kept me to my seat and i had to record it if i missed it or phone my friends up to ask them what happened!

But Will was NOT my fav, cos it has to be Gareth!


----------



## pamie (Aug 14, 2002)

Yeah I watched both...Popstars was a bit pants as were Hear'Say but Will ws my fave I think he has a great voice...much stronger then Gareths!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 31, 2002)

Didn't watch either as I didn't like them, saw an episode of both & hated them both there & then


----------

